# öffentliche Diffamierung im Internet



## kairik (24 Juli 2005)

Was können wir tun, gegen  öffentliche Diffamierung (die auch noch Lügen sind) im Internet entfernen zu lassen.

Sogar ein Photo wurde erstellt von meiner Mutter!
An wenn kann ich mich  da wenden.Meine Mutter hat sich vor 2 Jahren über die Zeitschrift Spiegel geoutet und wollte auf Verbrechen an Kinderseelen 
berichten,nun wird Sie im Internet öffentlich (sogar eine Anzeige steht im Internet, die nicht einmal bei der hiesigen Staatsanwaltschaft bis dato eingegangen ist)diffamiert.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar,wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob, dies ein strafrelevantes Verhalten ist und was wir dagegen tun können!

Gruß Angst


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

Du solltest den Weg zu einen Anwalt (mit Spezielaisierung auf Internetrecht) finden, dort kann Dir wirklich geholfen werden. Es gibt das Recht am eigenen Bild und die Beleidigung. Beides sollte von einem Anwalt geprüft und die geeigneten Schritte zur Wahrung der Rechte Deiner Mutter von dem Anwalt durchgezogen werden. Privates Gwurschtel in Internetforen oder Chats halte ich hingegen für ungeeignet.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

*Sogar ein Photo....*

Also,

Daten- und Persönlichkeitsschutz gehen vor!

Ich würde Anzeige erstatten und bei Feststellung der Urheberschaft Klage einreichen!


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: Sogar ein Photo....*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde Anzeige erstatten...


Wegen dem Verdacht der Beleidigung ja. Aber damit wird i. d. R. ein Unheil nicht abgestellt - die Behörden greifen soweit erst dann ein, wenn ein Richter am Ende einen Täter dazu verdonnert. Ein Anwalt macht das über die zivile Schiene sehr zeitnah.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

Danke das Ihr so schnelle Antworten gegeben habt.Verständlicherweisse ist meine Mutter.sehr verzweifelt.

Meine Mutter setzt sich für Menschrechte hier in Deutschland ein und hatte auch schon einen Anwalt konsultiert.Außer weitern Ärger mit Unterlassungsklage ,wird dieses trotzdem weitergeführt.

Wenn ich diese Webseite an die Statsawaltschaft oder Polizei schicken würde 

würde dies auch anerkannt ,als Delikt ,wenn Sie dieses schwarz auf weiss sehen würde.

Angst


----------



## Avor (24 Juli 2005)

*Re: Sogar ein Photo....*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist Beleidigung eine strafbare Handlung? Ein Staatsanwalt sagte "Nein - kein öffentliches Interesse" Mein Widerspruch wurde von der nächsthöheren Behörde, der Oberstaatsanwaltschaft ebenso abgeschmettert, obwohl es sich um einen polizeibekannten Menschen handelte. Es war  zu vermuten, daß ich ihn bei einem Diebstahll störte
und er mich deshalb verbal schwer beleidigte und mich auch noch tätlich angreifen wollte.   

Die zuständige Polizei wollte auch, daß dieser üble Zeitgenosse  endlich seinen Denkzettel bekommt - war aber nichts.  Manche sind eben etwas gleicher. Staatsanwälte vielleicht, da wäre das öffentliche Interesse bestimmt groß genug zu einer Bestrafung, wenn er  als Idiot bezeichnet würde.   

Gruß Avor


----------



## A John (24 Juli 2005)

Angst schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Mutter setzt sich für Menschrechte hier in Deutschland ein und hatte auch schon einen Anwalt konsultiert.Außer weitern Ärger mit Unterlassungsklage ,wird dieses trotzdem weitergeführt.
> 
> Wenn ich diese Webseite an die Statsawaltschaft oder Polizei schicken würde würde dies auch anerkannt ,als Delikt ,wenn Sie dieses schwarz auf weiss sehen würde.


Leute, die Dreck am Stecken haben, sehen es i.d.R. nicht gerne, wenn ihre Machenschaften ans Licht der Öffentlichkeit kommen..
Nicht selten werden Menschen, die in der Öffentlichkeit kritisch über Misstände berichten, mit Maulkorbklagen und schikanöser Rechtsverfolgung überzogen.
Auch dieses Forum wurde schon Opfer solcher Methoden.

Wenn Deine Mutter Anzeige erstattet, wird die Staatsanwaltschaft sie ziemlich sicher auf den Privatklageweg verweisen. (Es sei denn, sie ist Spitzenbeamtin).
Sollte sie sich mit Leuten angelegt haben, bei denen gerichtliche Auseinandersetzungen wesentlicher Bestandteil des Geschäftsmodells sind, hat sie IMO zwei realistische Möglichkeiten:

1.) Sie "hält die Klappe" und verschwindet in der Versenkung.

2.) Sie sucht sich einen *spezialisierten* Anwalt und stimmt mit diesem ihre künftige Strategie ab.

Dabei sollte Deine Mutter bedenken, das halbseidene, s.g. "Rechts"anwälte oft versuchen, ihre Gegner durch massenhaft angezettelte Prozesse (schikanöse Rechtsverfolgung) zu zermürben. Die Unterstützung eines *spezialisierten- und erfahrenen* Anwalts ist daher unerlässlich.
Allerdings arbeiten die nicht unbedingt nach BRAGO / RVG. Stundensätze zwischen 200 und 400 EUR können da durchaus drin sein.

Deine Mutter sollte sich also überlegen, was ihr die Sache wert ist. Recht zu bekommen, ist bei uns hauptsächlich eine Geldfrage. 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

danke für Eure Antworten.
Fakt ist,das meine Mutter über die grausammen Verbrechen an Kinderseelen
vor 2 Jahrendieses öffentlich  gemacht hat.Sie wird durch die Komunikation im Interent,mit Photo und als aussichtlose Kranke Irre hingestellt ,zusätzlich mit einer öffentlich gemachten Anzeige an die zuständige Staatsawaltschaft mit Namen, Adresse von Ihr

Fakt ist das meine Mutter nicht mal etwas ilegales getan hat und diese Anzeige nur öffentlich  gemacht wurde,weil es diese Anzeige im realen leben nicht einmal gibt.

Es ist ein formloses Schreiben damit alle denken sollen das Sie eine Anzeige hat und gleichzeitg steht dann in dieser Webseite,das jeder der eine Anzeige gegen sie stellen möchte keine Aussicht auf eErfolg hat da meine Mutter entmündigt sei.
Meine Mutter arbeitet mit den  Medien zusammen  und ich denke,das dies nicht bei einer Beleidugung bleibt.Da das,was dort geschrieben steht schon Skandalös ist.

Es hat Sie sehr mitgenommen und wir hatten ja schon eine Unterlassungsklage geführt und wir wissen ja auch wär dahinter steckt.

Der PC an dem sie arbeitet wurde immer wieder mit Viren und Trojanern gefühlt und somit liegt dieses schon beim Sicherheitsdienst der Polizei,
Nur wie können wir uns vor diesen Angriffen erstaml weiter schützen,da die personen Ihre IP Nummer hat und was man mit dieser anstellen kann,haben wir in den letzten Monaten deutlich zu spüren bekommen

Wir haben eine neues Antivirenprogram und Antihacker Firewall, zusätzlich Antispyware und Router.Wir versuchen unnütze Ports zu schliessen aber Sie dringen immer wieder ein.Zig mal, musste Sie die  e-Mailadresse ändern und so kann Sie nicht weiter arbeiten.

Vielleicht habt Ihr für mich da zu einen guten Tipp.Mein Fehler war es erst so spät ein zu greifen da ich nicht viel mit bekam und meine Mutter sich nicht Aussprach
Danke erstmal 
Angst


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

Angst schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht habt Ihr für mich da zu einen guten Tipp.


Wenn das mein Projekt wäre (gehe davon aus, dass es sich um eine Website handelt) würde ich beim Verdacht gezielter Angriffe die Site für einige Wochen entfernen, mir einen anderen Hoster suchen, die Domain ändern und keinerlei E-Mailverkehr (außer über ein durchreichendes Formular) zulassen.
Was die IP betrifft, so gehe ich davon aus, dass sie eine feste statische IP hat - zumindest wechseln aber besser noch das Projekt auf dynamischen IP´s ablegen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

@reducal: gehe nicht davon aus, sondern schau Dir die Homepage an. Ich stelle fest, dass dies offenbar ein heisses Thema ist - und stelle dies OHNE JEDE WERTUNG des komplex anmutenden Sachverhaltes fest.

@kairik: Bist Du der Inhaber der Seite, die Du in Deinem Profil angibst?

Mir ist da was nicht geheuer...
Googlet mal nach dem Domaininhaber und macht Euch eine Meinung, falls möglich... Zum Thema selbst äußere ich mich nicht, wegen Befangenheit


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

Spezl schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist da was nicht geheuer...


Mir auch nicht, die Site, die Du mir benannt hattest, hatte ich freilich schon angeguckt. Ich schlage vor, dass wir beide uns von hier an aus der Diskussion verabschieden.

@ evtl. Mar*** Mitch**, wie bereits geschrieben - frage einen Anwalt!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

Nein,damit habe ich nur eine Informationseite  die meine Mutter hinterläßt, eingegben. Weil auf dieser wohl auch viele Opfer sind .
ich habe mit dieser Seite nichts zu tun.

Diese Seite ist aufgebaut von Menschen die auch Betroffenen sind. Es ist aber nicht die Seite wo meine Mutter so schlimm verleumdet wird. 

Wir haben am Montag einen Test gemacht und sind auf die betroffene Seite gegangen ; promt hatten  wir gleich 2 Trojaner. Wir hatten keine andere Seite besucht, da wir nur die Schreiben rausholen wollten um zu überlegen wie wir jetzt  weiter vorgehen. ich habe wirklich Sorge um meine Mutter die uns eine Liebevolle Mutter war  und sich sehr stark für die Rechte der Kinder hier in Deutschland einsetzt und da zu gehört ja nun auch die Vergangenheit.

Bitte einfach nur schreiben,wie wir uns vor solchen Übergriffen schützen können oder ob dies schon ein kriminelles Delikt ist.

Ich werde dann morgen versuchen einen Anwalt zu konsultieren,nur muss ich wissen  ob  dies ein strafrelevantes Verhalten im Internet ist , oder nicht.

Angst

Bitte schreibt nicht den Namen den ich als Nutzernamen eingegeben habe.dann wissen die Leute gleich Bescheid und der Terror geht auf Eure Seite los.
Angst


----------



## Reducal (24 Juli 2005)

Angst schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde dann morgen versuchen einen Anwalt zu konsultieren,nur muss ich wissen  ob  dies ein strafrelevantes Verhalten im Internet ist , oder nicht.


Ob Internet oder sonstewo auf der Welt, das wird Dir der Anwalt dann schon verklickern, das ist *sein* Job!  :x



			
				Angst schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann wissen die Leute gleich Bescheid und der Terror geht auf Eure Seite los.


...oh jeh?! Da waren schon ganz andere da! :lol: 


+++ Ende +++


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2005)

Meine Mutter gehört keine Webseite und sie besitzt auch keine .Durch Ihre Öffentlichkeitsarbeit hat Sie  Kontakte  aufgebaut und ist an nicht seriöse Leute geraten .

Ich schreibe aus Verzweiflung zu Euch da ich mir durch Eure Tipps ewentuell auch so helfen kann.

Bitte versteht mein Anliegen,ich möchte Ihr ja auch nur helfen.

Im Grunde weiss Sie ja nicht mal das ich nach Hilfe suche.

Ich möchte das Sie in Ruhe weiterarbeiten kann aber dies scheint wohl aussichtlos zu werden.

Kann mir den jemand Auskunft darüber geben :"Wo ich mich im Internet beschweren kann um diese Webseite zu melden.

Angst


----------



## sascha (25 Juli 2005)

> Kann mir den jemand Auskunft darüber geben :"Wo ich mich im Internet beschweren kann um diese Webseite zu melden.



Es ist zwar alles schon mal hier geschrieben worden, trotzdem nochmal: Wir haben in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit, die ihre Grenzen u.a. im Schutz der Persönlichkeitsrechte und/oder insbesondere im Strafrecht findet. 

Nur weil Dir Aussagen auf einer fremden Webseite nicht gefallen, wirst Du keine "Stelle" o.ä. finden, die diese Seite dichtmacht. Sofern dort allerdings strafrechtlich relevante Behauptungen aufgestellt werden, wende Dich an die Staatsanwaltschaft. Auch wenn dort, wie Du behauptest, Trojaner verteilt werden, kann sich der Weg zu den Ermittlungsbehörden lohnen - sofern es eine in Deutschland von Deutschen betriebene Seite ist.

Geht es um Verletzungen der Persönlichkeitsrechte Deiner Mutter, setz Dich mit Deinem Anwalt zusammen, damit dieser zivilrechtliche Schritte ergreift, sofern dies möglich ist. "Ich werde dann morgen versuchen einen Anwalt zu konsultieren" ist Blödsinn. Entweder Du machst es, oder Du lässt es bleiben. 

Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2005)

Danke noch einmal für Eure Antworten.Bitte entschuldigt mein aufdringliches 

Verhalten.Ich bin jetzt überzeugt das Deutschland keine grenzen kennt was Meinungsäußerungen betrift.

Meine Mutter wird sich einen Anwalt nehmen um sich vor Stalker wie deise  zu schützen.

Danke Angst


----------

